

Ask HN: Review my startup - getupp: location-based commitments - _stephan

Website: http://www.getupp.com<p>iPhone app: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/getupp/id416103537<p>getupp is a location-based commitment app that helps you motivate yourself and stick to your goals.<p>With getupp you can commit in advance to activities that require your presence at a specific location at a certain time, like going to the gym after work, studying in the library on the weekend or getting home in time for dinner. getupp verifies whether you keep your commitments and will share the results with your Facebook friends.<p>It works like this: Using our website or mobile app (currently iPhone only) you create a new commitment with a category, description, location and time. If you wish, you can let getupp announce the commitment on your Facebook wall and allow your friends to vote whether you'll be able to keep your commitment. To complete a commitment, you need to open the mobile app at the agreed location and time, so that the app can verify via GPS that you're within the target area at the right time. While you can choose whether you want to share a successfully completed commitment on your Facebook wall, broken commitments will always be announced on your Facebook wall. Think of a big red "FAIL" stamp on your Facebook wall, or a shiny "DONE" badge.<p>We are a young startup based in Hamburg, Germany. Our vision is to leverage social media to help people achieve their personal goals. getupp is our first take on this vision.<p>We'd love to hear your feedback on getupp. How do you like the general idea? How do you like the website and the app? What features are you missing most?<p>Thanks
======
_stephan
This is a clickable link: <http://www.getupp.com>

And for the app: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/getupp/id416103537>

------
roblund
I like the site and idea. I remember seeing a site that was similar but for
things like quitting smoking. The location based part of this definitely adds
an interesting twist on the standard "Rob was here" location based services
out there. The site is well done and I like the logo. I agree that an Android
version would be nice, but that can definitely come later. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
_stephan
Thanks for your feedback.

------
JoshKalkbrenner
WOW that gave me a good IDEA!!! Feel free to take it. Promises ;) Who keeps
them and who breaks them!!! Scratch that personal commitment stuff -- I'd
rather know whether someone will keep their promise! I'll take 2.5%, thanks ~
JB

~~~
_stephan
;-) Deal. You'll get 2.5%, but subject to a vesting clause: come back with a
successful MVP for the promises variation, then you'll get your equity. Thanks
for the feedback.

~~~
JoshKalkbrenner
Anytime. Hahaha for the MVP, I'll take 50% if you want it from scratch or 30%
if we can use your existing codebase! No, really, I think there could be
potential there. Best of Luck. Nice Site BTW. JB

------
relix
Great idea. This would be awesome for people who are chronically tardy, and
commit themselves to being on time somewhere. Connect this with Facebook
events to automate it maybe?

~~~
_stephan
Thanks. That is one of the strategic decisions we face now. Integrate deeper
with facebook to rely on functionality provided by FB or complement Facebook
with our own functionality?

------
mrschwabe
Great design on the site. I love the theme and layout, props for that. I can't
comment on the app though because I only have access to an Android atm.

~~~
_stephan
Thanks for the compliment. The Android version of our mobile app is a top
priority for us.

